# So how long after giving birth can a goat go back into heat??



## Bricheze

Okay, so for exactly one month after my goat gave birth, she was with a buck. She is also a LaMancha. Could she have gone into heat only a month after giving birth and out of season? It was in April, so if she did, she would be giving birth in the next month... 

My teacher says it is impossible she was rebred; LaManchas are always seasonal breeders, she wouldn't have gone into heat with kids on her, etc. Is there any possibility she was rebred? I know I saw Sully (the buck) trying to mount her just a day after she kidded.


----------



## DairyGoatSlave

its very possible, after they kid(so i was told) they are fertile. As long as shes in good condition it shouldnt be a problem. I have la manchas but this year it seems like no one came out of heat!!!


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> So how long after giving birth can a goat go back into heat??


As little as 30 days


----------



## DairyGoatSlave

I was told they cycle as soon as they kid...OFF TO GOOGLE *dat-da-dada!*
sorry, lil hyper


----------



## DairyGoatSlave

"Does will come into heat approximately 7 to 10 days after the introduction of the buck"
http://www.cals.ncsu.edu/an_sci/extension/animal/meatgoat/MGBrdKidd.htm

"Can I breed my does again right after they kid?

Even if they were to come into heat after they kid (which they may not do) you really should wait to breed the doe. Kidding and lactating takes a lot out of a doe and she needs her rest between kiddings. Does should only be bred and kid once a year."
fiasco farms

 hope this helped!


----------



## Bricheze

Thanks, I thought it was possible... we'll just have to see. I wanted to move the buck out before she kidded, but 'nope, LaManchas are seasonal breeders, she won't get rebred!' I know it's possible if not probable that she isn't pregnant... just like to point out that I was right and he was wrong  they know nothing about goats at the farm they are kept.. all they know about is sheep, in fact my goats were calcium deficient when I started managing them, because they thought calcium was toxic in goats like it is in sheep! lol

She'll get a break again if she kids... all winter. She seems to be in great condition, the summer pasture really added to that!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Aren't you thinking copper, not calcium? Copper is essential for goats, toxic for sheep.


----------



## Bricheze

Oh wow yes *palm slap* sorry I just got back from a really long hike up to a cave with calium/calcite deposits every where so I geuss I said calcium instead of copper because I as really tired lol


----------



## Nsmoker2

I have myotonic goats (fainting goats) and have had them about 6 years. I just got a new buck and he must be much more into the does bc... one of my does gave birth to twins on 1/6/2020 and now just gave birth to a single on 7/7/2020...so definily possible! Although myotonic are not seasonal breeders


----------



## muleskinner2

They will usually go into heat in two weeks. If you watch close you will notice that the kids who are nursing will get the runs for about a week.


----------

